# Hybrid 209 peas



## JHctRednek (Apr 19, 2013)

We usually don't grow peas because I hate hassling with lattices and trellises but this year my wife found hybrid 209 peas which say they don't need support. Have any of you guys grown them before? I planted the first batch in three rows about 4" appart because the package said to plant 6" or closer together if not supported. We are getting rain here this weekend so I wanted to get them in the ground with the taters and beans for the upcoming rain. The next batch will go in probably in may so if you guys have delt with this type before let me know what works best for my next planting. 
Thanks.


----------

